# do hypos affect bubby or not



## hellbell84 (Jan 31, 2014)

have been told by DSM that high sugars affect the baby as it is like a growth hormone hence why diabetics are prone to having larger babes. But i went to see a consultant yesterday for the first time (15 weeks +2) and she said even hypos affect baby.

is this true? im trying as hard as i can to tighten up control (HBa1c is down to 60 from 67) but im not getting any hypo awareness now so im nervous in case i get one when im at work or travelling to/from office

thanks in advance

xxx


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm sure someone will be along shortly with a proper answer re: a diabetic pregnancy.  In the meantime, here's what happened to my non-diabetic daughter.  In early pregnancy, she regularly had hypos for several weeks - just above and below the 3 mark.  It was scary at the time, but Baby popped out completely normal.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2014)

hi-
congratulations with your pregnancy news!.
When you say 'the consultant' was that an endocrinologist or a an obstetrician ?  
I'm 30 weeks today and have always been told that HIGH sugars affect the baby.  I have never been told that hypos have a direct affect on the baby.  The reason my endo. doesnt want me to have hypos is more about the potential implication of having one when pregnant eg, being on my own / falling down /  tripping over / being unconscious etc, so its not the hypo in itself thats harmful its more about the 'risk' you'd be putting yourself and baby in as a result of the hypo.   Besides, when you're pregnant AND type 1 AND trying to achieve tight control its pretty much impossible to avoid them , so I always make sure I have fast acting sugar in my hand bag / at home / next to bed etc.  
In terms of diabetic women having big babies.....yes if baby is exposed to high sugars in utero and therefore needs to produce his / her own insulin the extra weight goes on the abdomen and therefore the baby can be 'big', but lots of non diabetic women have big babies as well.  When I went for my 28 week growth scan they said our baby is small ! there are loads of variables that affect outcomes (e.g. I'm quite small as well).  
You sound like you are doing a good job !


----------



## Ivy (Feb 3, 2014)

I have heard that low blood sugars deprive the baby of oxygen, but I'm no expert on the subject.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi, My daughter is now three.

Hypos late on can be a sign of other things to need to be careful of, failing placenta, and pre- pre-pre-eclampsia so need to keep an eye on them.

Other than that they only affect you, as Cloe said, fainting and things.

I have never heard of them being bad for baby, ever.
I thought they have no affect on baby so no damage as such, just not ideal, but better than high!

I once woke up in a very bad hypo and was sat up no responsive and my hubby had to call 999. It was like i was asleep with my eyes open, because my sugars look awhile to go back up they keep giving me more sweets and coke, and I knew it was too much but was still out of it. My sugars then went sky high and I was  annoyed because other than being spaced out I was okay.

Can you ask another healthcare person? second opinion? 

Thing is, hypos just happen, who has ever planned for one? We cant help it!

Take care

xx


----------

